# Charlies Past 4 Days



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

As you all know, Charlie escaped and then on the 18/08/09 we found him in our backyard and he eventually came down within an hour or so (might have been less) and we put him into a cage where he then slept and ate.

The day we got him back










The next day (yes he was put outside for 10 mins)





































Yesterday I put him in with Emmit and Shiro and Shiro was so happy to have Charlie back..










And one from today


----------



## zukesss (Mar 23, 2009)

he looks really good and i guess that hes happy hes with his friends again ... i love the picture of shiro grooming him lol =]


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

That is one happy bird.


----------



## viv (Aug 21, 2009)

thats beautiful ,happy to be with his friends


----------



## Mika (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice pictures


----------



## ladyeagle (Aug 14, 2009)

poor little thing he missed his family, so glad you got him back  they are so sweet


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Aw, so him and Shiro are so sweet. I'm glad to see he's doing well and back together with everyone.


----------



## prettybirds (Jul 16, 2009)

Aw I'm so happy he's doing so well. LOL that pic of shiro welcoming her buddy home is just adorable.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I've had to separate them now because Charlie's been plucking Shiro. Naughty boy.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Poor Charlie, that is too sweet that Shiro was preening him  Sounds like Charlie wants to be left alone


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

He looks worn out, but happy to be home.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah, he was worn out for the next couple of days. He's sorta back to being Charlie now, he does still nap a fair bit, so I don't think he's fully recovered.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

aww the poor baby!!!! im sure it was a huge ordeal for him but thank goodness he is home and safe!!!


----------



## Birdlette (Feb 25, 2009)

That's a great shot of Shiro grooming Charlie...I'm still praying for Jasper's safe return too...


----------

